

Ask HN: Bitcoin processing limits - dminor14

How much processing power would be required if every transaction in the world used bitcoin?
======
johnhenry
It's my understanding that the number of transactions doesn't really have an
affect on the amount of processing power needed to run the network. One
problem that a large number of transactions could theoretically impose would
be that as the number of transactions grow, the memory require to keep track
of the main block chain would grow as well, but it seems that this isn't even
anywhere close to being an issue.

